# Davega bicycle all OG



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 18, 2015)

Found this.

Looks untouched.

Paint is original.

If your name is Dave you need this bike.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 18, 2015)

...and complete. There are so many Dave's in the bicycle world. It's kinda eerie.


----------



## jkent (Apr 18, 2015)

My name could be Dave, long enough to buy it right?
Got a price in mind?
JKent


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 18, 2015)

jkent said:


> My name could be Dave, long enough to buy it right?
> Got a price in mind?
> JKent




Pm sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

